# Fantasy for Orchestra No.2



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's a composition for orchestra which I've been working on and off on for the last couple of months:






I was going for quite a lyrical, "comfortable" style, very much influenced by the film music greats.

Any comments and feedback would be much ﻿appreciated!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

You've definitely achieved your goal I think, this is very cinematic. There are snatches here and there that seem familiar, couldn't quite put my finger on which film exactly perhaps some ET, Superman. But then there are other parts that are much more original. In any case I liked it and you obviously have a great feel for this type of music and orchestration.

Regards Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

Really fun sounding music. Korngold, Steiner et al were inspirations, I'm guessing?

My one suggestion would be to use less of the tonic chord, giving it some more instability and more direction. Delaying resolutions would make it sound a little more like there could be something actually going on in the 'narrative' rather than depicting 'still scenery' in a film.

The passage starting around 2:30 works really well because of the avoidance of a tonic resolution, for example.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice heroism! Reminds me of a lot of other film/video game scores, if that's a good thing xD


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for your comments everyone, I appreciate it. Yeah I did end up going quite a lot for stable/bright harmonies, but I will definitely try and do something more narrative/dramatic in the future.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

It's bearable to listen to, and well put together.

Unfortunately, due to personal taste, the harmonic clichés make this rather difficult to listen to. It comes across as rather cheesy.


----------

